# How to put a fish tank together?



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I got some good advice about resealing a tank a while back (thanks). When I went to do it yesterday I found out that the back piece of glass was cracked, this is probably what was causing the leak. So I've taken it all apart and I'm left with the molded plastic base and the front and sides that have those round corners so are all one piece. I'm going to get a new bit of glass cut for the back. Any tips before I try putting it together again?


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Just ensure to clean the glass thoroughly to make sure there are no silicone remnants left on it. Get some masking tape and have patience. 

GL


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

I'm having some real trouble getting all the silicone off with a razor blade, any other ideas?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Plastic putty knike. Can't get too crazy. Don't want to scratch the glass.


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Razor blade should take it right off. Is the blade new? Really shouldn't be very hard.


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

James0816 said:


> Razor blade should take it right off. Is the blade new? Really shouldn't be very hard.


I'll try a new one.


----------

